# Corelli Christmas Concerto



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

A really exciting period performance here:

Corelli's Christmas Concerto


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks - I am really enjoying this...


----------



## JohnnyRotten (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice - a couple of "oops" moments in the Violin 2s, overall a very muscular continuo. I like it.


----------

